# I have 1 black Moore goldfish In a 20 gallon fish tank, can I get 2 if I upgrade?



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

To a 29 gallon tank?yes or no


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

They'll likely out grow it quickly. Go with a 40 gallon instead.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

The most I can do is this 36 gallon

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari...t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted#RatingsDetail


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd recommend a *40g breeder or larger* just to dilute the bioload once they grow up.
Wait for petco to do its $ per a gallon sale there should be another one this summer, can get a 40g breeder for $40, or 55g for $55.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

20 gallon per fancy goldfish. I recommend a 40g breeder


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I'd recommend a *40g breeder or larger* just to dilute the bioload once they grow up.
> Wait for petco to do its $ per a gallon sale there should be another one this summer, can get a 40g breeder for $40, or 55g for $55.


Ok, hopefully that sale comes soon.

also I just got him, his eyes look funny, does he look like hes going blind?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Probably not, though I'm not too sure. I'd be more worried about those random little bumps on his back and his tail. Seems like it's been shredded.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Probably not, though I'm not too sure. I'd be more worried about those random little bumps on his back and his tail. Seems like it's been shredded.


I can't tell, but those spots (assuming we're looking at the same ones), look like they may be turbercles (breeding spots).


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

SplashyBetta said:


> I can't tell, but those spots (assuming we're looking at the same ones), look like they may be turbercles (breeding spots).


No, we're not looking at the same ones, but I see what you pointed out, yea. Those could be turbercles, but the ones I'm looking at are under the dorsal... I don't recall that tubercles grow on the body of the fish. Only on the gill plates, cheeks, and fins.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

It died. I purchased a new one. It had a fungal infection (stupid petsmart)


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

yogosans14 said:


> It died. I purchased a new one. It had a fungal infection (stupid petsmart)


Aw :-( Really sorry to hear that. Do you have photos of your new one?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm sorry


----------

